# Hi



## Edgie (Jul 18, 2007)

Been looking at this site for a while and thought it time to register... Use my van with family for surf trips on the north Devon/Conwall coast... currentl using a Winnebago Rialta, based on a VW T4 with a conversion by Winnebago, great van and ideal for the lanes.... Did have (still got) a C class 24ft Fleetwood Tioga, for sale and in an ad on this site...

See my Rialta in the pic


----------



## walkers (Jul 19, 2007)

Edgie said:
			
		

> Been looking at this site for a while and thought it time to register... Use my van with family for surf trips on the north Devon/Conwall coast... currentl using a Winnebago Rialta, based on a VW T4 with a conversion by Winnebago, great van and ideal for the lanes.... Did have (still got) a C class 24ft Fleetwood Tioga, for sale and in an ad on this site...
> 
> See my Rialta in the pic


welcome to the site hope you find it usefull and friendly
regards tony and lynn


----------



## guest (Jul 19, 2007)

*Welcome.............*

Welcome to wildcamping...lovely motorhome too...sammx


----------

